# Inshore Camping?



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

Please share your experience and knowledge of camping along the GA coast. I'm talking about a combo camping and inshore fishing trip. How practical is this re boat and camp security? Are there places with improved campsites on the islands?


----------



## pine nut (Feb 27, 2015)

Fort McAlister at Richmond hill is a nice place with a ramp .


----------



## Mweathers (Feb 28, 2015)

Skidaway Island State Park.  Nice campground and a ramp at Butterbean Beach just across the ICW


----------



## trippcasey (Mar 1, 2015)

Cumberland has a cool primitive site up Brickhill river, Brickhill Bluffs. It is no frills camping, but a great place to camp anyway. Not many people use it because of the hike from Sea Camp. If you haul all your gear over there by boat, you can unload it right on the campsite, then tie/anchor your boat up right there and camp and fish. Amenities? None. Still a great place to go at least once.


----------



## Gridley (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas and suggestions. Those places will certainly work and when I start spending time in the area and inquiring of local knowledge I'm sure there are more to be discovered.


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 3, 2015)

Port St Joe is about the same distance from ATL as the GA coast and the bay can offer great fishing. You can stay at the state park for cheap.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 3, 2015)

I may try and stay at brickhill bluff next week for a night or 2.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 7, 2015)

Crooked Creek state park has cabins,camping,and boat ramp nearby.It's close to St.Marys,Ga.


----------



## Bama B (Mar 7, 2015)

Just a suggestion. There are a few barrier island and hammocks with some great fishing surrounding them. Its primitive camping but some nice areas. We have a good time and the kids love it. It makes for a good adventure. A small boat and camping gear is all ya need.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 7, 2015)

Bama B said:


> Just a suggestion. There are a few barrier island and hammocks with some great fishing surrounding them. Its primitive camping but some nice areas. We have a good time and the kids love it. It makes for a good adventure. A small boat and camping gear is all ya need.



Would a rowboat make the trip if the tide's right?


----------



## Bama B (Mar 7, 2015)

We see a lot of kayaks. We use a 1442 alum. boat with a 15.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 6, 2015)

Bama B.  Where do you ususally put in at?  I've got a 1560 jon boat that I would be going in.  What to have fun but remain safe also.  Thanks


----------



## Bama B (Jul 6, 2015)

I launch at turner creek. If I am fishing or camping Little Tybee or the wash out. Thunderbolt if I fish wassaw side. I leave my boat at our dock. Betz creek and run up Bull river and and cut thru by Long island to get to the wash out or north end  Williamson island.


----------



## Tightliners (Jul 6, 2015)

I do believe that it is legal to camp on most of the barrier islands here, provided you stay on the beach and below the high tide line. (Generally speaking, below the high tide line is public domain, but above and in the woods is usually private, depending on which island you're on.) We've camped/fished before, just set up a tent on the beach or a hammock across two trees on the beach line. Never had any issues with it. Just be sure to anchor/tie your boat up good, and if you beach it be mindful of the tides so you can get it back afloat in the morning. Most important thing is to be courteous and pick up any trash and be mindful of turtle nests in the beach/dune area.


----------



## dhardy87 (Jul 6, 2015)

Is the fishing decent around fort McAllister


----------



## Bama B (Jul 6, 2015)

most of the state maintained or run islands you can camp on and even in the wood line along the beach. The federal islands like wassaw you cannot even camp on the beach or have open fire. Little tybee, williamson, beach hammock, twin palms and most of the small hammocks you can camp at and are accesible even by kayak. creek and beach fishing pretty good.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 9, 2015)

Bama B.  Any dealings with Rodney J Hall ramp?


----------



## Chap (Jul 9, 2015)

Dog Hunter said:


> Bama B.  Any dealings with Rodney J Hall ramp?



I've put in there plenty of times.  I like the place.  I mainly kayak fish from there.  Anything specific you'd like to know?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 9, 2015)

Is there somewhere close by to get live shrimp?  What to except?  Light tackle good?


----------

